# Most portable and convenient food?



## Don Nguyen (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm at school for 12 hours a day, but I am not buying outside meals every day.

I do bring sandwiches, rice/meat in containers, etc. It takes a while to prep those in the morning though, at least for slow hand me. I'm going to start bring some tamales too, because I can just keep them frozen in my backpack and microwave them whenever I eat - extremely convenient for me, because I don't have to limit myself to the fridge at school. However, tamales are not very filling and not _that_ cheap.

What other stuff can I bring that's convenient like a tamale?


----------



## ajhuff (Nov 11, 2012)

Slim Jims.



-AJ


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Nov 11, 2012)

Can't you make soup and bring some in a thermos? Or hummus and some bread? Stew? Dahl and rice? That's what I'd do.


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 11, 2012)

cheese, salami and crackers/bread.

+1 on the thermos + soup idea.

Salad is easy too. make your own dressing and put in a small tupperware container with an agitator (e.g. SS marbles) to remix.

There are a lot of asian noodle dishes made for eating at room temp.


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 11, 2012)

Pasties, jamaican meat pies, empanadas---variations on a theme that can be made ahead & frozen, but will give you a little variety.


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 11, 2012)

Stefan


----------



## Korin_Mari (Nov 11, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> Stefan



I'm pretty sure spam musubi got my neighbor through college. Hawaiian thing, yea?

For me it was curry and fried rice. I packed curry in small tupperwares, froze it and microwaved it when I needed food... and I made fried rice out of anything and everything. If I had a tiny bit of curry left, I made fried rice out of that too. LOL


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes! Is that Spam Musabi? I haven't had that since the last time I was in Hana. 
Spam Musabi is the Hawaiian equivalent of gas station hot dogs.
I actually like it.


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 11, 2012)

Yep, spam musubi is still very popular out here. You find it at gas stations but also in many kids' lunch boxes. 

Stefan


----------



## kalaeb (Nov 11, 2012)

Lol, this brings back memories...tuna in a can, protein shakes and cup o soup (usually with a no doz or vivarin in the mix)


That and get hooked up with a lab on campus the has a fridge and a microwave, then the sky is the limit.


----------



## markenki (Nov 11, 2012)

Spam musubi rocks.


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 11, 2012)

burritos, cheap, portable and you can put whatever you want in it. calzones same thing


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 11, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> vivarin in the mix



Wow, I haven't thought about Vivarin in 15+ years. nice little flash back there...


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 11, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> burritos, cheap, portable and you can put whatever you want in it. calzones same thing



Have to be a little careful with moisture in the burritos if they're going to be hanging out in the backpack for a couple of hours.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Nov 11, 2012)

Chili is always good. I also pack a lot of granola and fruit.


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 11, 2012)

Just ordered breakfast and all this talk almost made me get the spam, but I caught myself and went for the hashed corned beef with eggs and kimchi fried rice. 

Unfortunately,I am very bad at bringing my own food, I hope to get a few ideas here myelf...

Stefan


----------



## Jmadams13 (Nov 11, 2012)

Peanut butter. On my last longish, two week bicycle tour I practically lived of the stuff. Lors of protein, fills you up, and can eat right from the container


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 11, 2012)

If you've got any prep time the night before:
I do a Thai Chix salad-sliced gr. chix, julienned carrots, onions, peppers, cilantro scallions, etc.
Put your vinaigrette(heavy on the sesame and ginger) in a small separate container and mix with veg & stuff just before eating, otherwise it will all get too soggy. 
Goes great with any added salad greens as well. 
You could sub beef, shrimp, any protein for the chix.


----------



## cclin (Nov 11, 2012)

Japanese RICE BALLs [onigiri or omusubi]!!


----------



## MadMel (Nov 11, 2012)

Instant Noodles? LOL


----------



## stevenStefano (Nov 11, 2012)

What about fried rice, as Mari says? It tastes good and it very economical. Just keep it in the fridge at school and microwave or eat it cold. Basically make a simple stir fry then put in loads of rice at the end, that's what I do, can make 2 chicken breasts feed about 5 or 6 people. Just make it every 2 or 3 days so you don't have to do much in the mornings. About to do some charity work 1 day a week so these ideas might come in handy to myself as well


----------



## Don Nguyen (Nov 11, 2012)

Awesome suggestions everyone!

I do have access to a fridge and microwave, which makes things easier. I tend to eat a lot though, so I always have to bring two big meals. I usually finish off a big thing of fried rice or curry rice in a couple days.


----------



## James (Nov 11, 2012)

I loved eating potstickers for a snack at school; best hot, but still pretty darn good lukewarm/cold.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Nov 14, 2012)

cclin said:


> Japanese RICE BALLs [onigiri or omusubi]!!



Yes, onigiri is a great option too! Go carb happy and stay away from too much instant food. (i.e. instant noodles) You'll shrivel up like a raisin with that much sodium.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Nov 14, 2012)

If you have access to fridge and Mic that expands your options considerably - I lived on spaghetti and sauce with meatballs thrown in for several semesters.


----------



## joetbn (Dec 11, 2012)

Here's one from where I grew up, no better portable food for me. The pepperoni roll.
The pepperoni roll is a snack popular in West Virginia and some nearby regions of the Appalachian Mountains such as Western Pennsylvania, Western Maryland and Appalachian Ohio. It is ubiquitous in West Virginia, particularly in convenience stores, and is arguably the food most closely associated with the state.
The classic pepperoni roll consists of a fairly soft white yeast bread roll with pepperoni baked in the middle. During baking, the fats in the pepperoni (which are hard at room temperature) melt, resulting in a spicy oil suffusing into the bread. Pepperoni rolls are typically eaten as a snack or as the main dish of a lunch either unheated or slightly warmed.
The rolls originated as a lunch option for the coal miners of north-central West Virginia in the first half of the 20th century. Pepperoni rolls do not need to be refrigerated for storage and could readily be packed for lunch by miners.
The pepperoni roll was invented by Giuseppe "Joseph" Argiro at the Country Club Bakery in Fairmont, West Virginia, in 1927.


----------



## El Pescador (Dec 13, 2012)

fruit cake


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 14, 2012)

Korin_Mari said:


> Yes, onigiri is a great option too!


I have mixed emotions about those. My Japanese friend always slapped me when I didn't get the shape just right :headbonk:

Stefan


----------



## ecchef (Dec 14, 2012)

Tuna corn pan.


----------



## bear1889 (Dec 14, 2012)

ecchef said:


> Tuna corn pan.
> 
> View attachment 12091



Ok I am intrigued, tuna corn pan? Please educate me.


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 14, 2012)

Hard-boiled eggs and dried fruits like figs and plums are good. Eggs are satisfying and hold off hunger.

k.


----------

